# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Nhờ ae trong Nam liên lạc giúp e thành viên Thanhluan117

## huyquynhbk

Tình hình là e đặt của cụ thanhluan117 2 cục biến áp xuyến cách ly mà bjo e k thể liên lạc được với bác ấy từ sau cuộc đt ngày 26/6/2017 , e gọi điện thoại k nghe, nt sms , nt zalo cũng k trả lời, trong khi cụ ấy vẫn đăng bài bán hàng liên tục. e chỉ cần cụ ấy xác nhận bao giờ chuyển hàng cho e, và đã chuyển chưa , để e biết đường sắp xếp công việc. Có cụ nào gặp cụ Luân thì nhắn dùm e với ah.Cảm ơn các cụ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mình cũng bị ThanhThanhluan 1 vụ. Đặt 1 cái mà gần 2 tháng mới nhận được. Điện thoại, zalô, đều không được.
Thấy cách làm cũng chuyên nghiệp, số lượng lớn hay sao đó. Mà mình nghĩ khi thanhluan đã nhận tiền thì phải giao hàng đúng hạn cho khách chứ. Nhiều lúc điện thoại không được định lên đây cảnh báo anh em, suy nghĩ lại nên thôi. 
Có anh em nào ở gần Thanhluan thông báo cho bác chủ biết.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

cục nguồn đầu tiên e ck đặt ngày 7/6, cục thứ 2 ck đặt ngày 19/6/2017 , bác ý hẹn e sau 2-3 hôm là quấn xong, đợi 1 tuần e hỏi thì bác ý bảo bị lỗi Fe nên đang cho quấn lại, ngày 26/6/2017 thì bác ý bảo đang đợi Viettelpost qua lấy hàng. sau đó mấy ngày e có gọi điện hỏi mã vận đơn thì k nghe máy , nt k trloi đến tận bjo luôn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thôi rồi , dở hơi cám lợn rồi .  :Cool:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## thuhanoi

L ạ       k ỳ     n h ỉ

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

> thôi rồi , dở hơi cám lợn rồi .


chẳng có nhẽ.  :Frown:   :Frown:  Có cụ nào ở gần nhà b Thanhluan117 k? giúp e với ah.e gọi cụ ấy vẫn k chịu nhấc máy. facebook vẫn up bài ầm ầm

----------


## Gamo

Rồi, giống vụ TBK-11

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## lycamphuoc

cái bản mặt chỉ đáng có mấy triệu bạc  :Wink:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## khangscc

Mua bán ghét nhất kiểu này, chưa giao kịp hoặc lý do gì thì cũng cần một cái hẹn, một cái trả lời để sắp xếp. Bán kiểu này nên tẩy chay là vừa

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

e cũng đang k biết làm ntn? thấy bác ý làm biến áp cho ae trong diễn đàn nên e mới tin tưởng đặt, vậy mà bjo lặn mất tăm , k tài nào liên lạc được.hixhix

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thôi bác chịu tiền mất tật mang đi vậy .

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

Tình hình là e đã liên lạc được với bác Thanhluan117 , bác ý bị xe quệt đang nằm viện. có báo lính ở nhà gửi hàng cho mà họ k gửi. Chiều bác ý ra viện sẽ gửi cho e luôn ah. e cảm ơn các cụ nhiều!  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## dobinh1961

quá may cho mình

----------


## spkt2004

Quá may, em cũng có định đặt cách đây 1 tháng nhưng làm việc không nhiệt tình nên chưa đặt mà xuống tân bình đặt. Nghe đt cũng báo làm nhiều cho diễn đàn mình ai cũng ok hết mà giờ mới đọc được nhiều pác phàn nàn.

----------

